# Ur-Quattro control arm.



## npellefson (Oct 15, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a RR control arm for an '83 Ur-Quattro? Or have one they would sell me?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Ur-Quattro control arm. (npellefson)*

You should be able to use Left Front from a 4000


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ur-Quattro control arm. (URQ)*

http://www.force5auto.com has an '83 quattro they are parting out...not sure how good the part would be, but worth a try.


----------

